# Painting the Invisible Man...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a quick question about Painting the Invisible Man or for that matter, any styrene kit...Do any of you guys wash the parts before you paint them?...I know it's standard practice with Resin because of the release agent on the molds, but does Styrene use a release agent as well? Also do any of you use a primer first?...Thanks for any tips you may have...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wash everything.  rr


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

To be honest I don't usually wash styrene parts. I usually remove and clean each part, subassemble, paint, finish assembly, and touch up where needed. I always prime with Duplicolor Primer Undercoat. It burns into the plastic and shows up any flaws. I find the grey's also a good neutral base for the colours.

Chris.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

You should wash the parts, with at least dish soap, to remove any remaining mold release.

I even give final buillt up sections a wipe down, with rubbing alcohol to remove finger oils from all the handling, before painting.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In 30 years of modelling, I rarely wash plastic kits unless they are noticably greasy with mold release. It certainly won't hurt to do so. Although if you use something like dish soap, make sure to rinse all that off. Otherwise you are replacing oil with soap... and will have more potential problems.

I prime some models, like figures, with Tamiya white or grey spray primer. Excellent stuff.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I would assume they'd rinse the parts well. Sorry I can't be there to hold their hands and point out the fine details of general washing and rinsing. I gather those that don't rinse the parts well...don't rinse their dishes well either.

...and yes....I have not bothered to always wash my parts...but I knew I was going to be painting in oil based paints. I'd be more careful regarding water based paints.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I never wash my styrene kits only the resin and vinlyones cause you might have some mold release still on them in places.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd say that the answer depends on the paint you intend to use.
I usually use model master enamels thinned with lacquer thinner applied directly to an un-primed kit with an airbrush...My paint ALWAYS bonds to the plastic parts!
If however you use acrylic paints you might consider washing parts and using a good primer like duplicolor - this will give you a surface with some "tooth" for your acrylic paint to bond to.
I have started using acrylic paint - usually a paint designed for plastic models - like Badger Model Flex / freak flex or Tamiya again applied with an airbrush generally on unprimed plastic and have had good results with those paints as well....

In closing if you're worried about paint adhesion it doesn't take very long to wash kit parts in warm water with some dish soap and that precaution is much less an inconvenience than trying to fix paint problems after you've started assembling the kit!

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I usually toss the parts in a bucket of degreaser. Then rinse. After assembly, I might run a towel with some alcohol over it to get rid of any finger grease before primer. Like Dave said, it's less work to put in a little care upfront rather than trying to fix something after the fact.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool guys :thumbsup: and thanks for all your responses, my problem is Acrylic paint...I use to always use enamels and never had a problem...but acrylics...yeah better wash the parts....Thanks again Guys :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Just a quick question about Painting the Invisible Man or for that matter, any styrene kit...Do any of you guys wash the parts before you paint them?...Also do any of you use a primer first?


Yes, and yes.

Washing the parts is such an easy thing to do, why risk the possibility of poor primer/paint adhesion? I spray 'em with Simple Green, let 'em sit for a few minutes, then scrub 'em with an old toothbrush and rinse with warm water. I'll wash them again after assembly and puttying if I think they need it.

As for primer, I find it easier to find and fix any seams I might have missed (or thought I'd filled properly) when they're under a thin coat of primer rather than paint. And the primer does help the paint adhere to the surfaces, so it's a win/win process.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I wash every kit I build, regardless if it's vinyl, resin, or styrene...better safe than sorry...and prime with either Krylon Sandable Primer or Painter's Touch Primer.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Just don't forget to wash behind the ears! :drunk:

Huzz


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang it...ALWAYS forget to wash there!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't find his ears :freak: But all seriousness aside ...Thanks for all your tips and I'm sticking all the parts in the dishwasher now :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope you mean 'the sink'. Nobody said put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DOH!...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------

